# Whats this Premium site sponsors section all about



## BAMTT

Just a Q as its locked :?


----------



## slg

Bloody annoying as the whole page doesn't fit on my screen anymore without having to scroll down!!! :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy

YELLOW_TT started a thread about it in the main forum - Jae has answered it on there but essentially it's for the sites premium sponsors to make any special announcements.


----------



## Jae

If you noticed, the Archive Section has disappeared (all threads are now in the main forum), so in fact its only grown by 1 row! Dont forget, you can collapse a Category in view!

Am rebuilding the search (again) and started that process at midnight last night (2300 GMT) and its at 32% at the moment, some 9 hours later!!! Hopefully it will work this time, all the way to 100%!

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy

Jae said:


> If you noticed, the Archive Section has disappeared (all threads are now in the main forum), so in fact its only grown by 1 row! Dont forget, you can collapse a Category in view!
> 
> Am rebuilding the search (again) and started that process at midnight last night (2300 GMT) and its at 32% at the moment, some 9 hours later!!! Hopefully it will work this time, all the way to 100%!
> 
> Jae


How do you collapse a category then Jae?

Good luck with the rebuild


----------



## Jae

opps, it collapses all except the category you click...doh!


----------



## jampott

How pointless. Can't they use the main forum or group buy threads like everyone else? What sort of announcements could they possibly want to make which a sticky thread elsewhere couldn't do just as well?

Can *I* have my own forum rooom just for making MY annoucements in?


----------



## R6B TT

jampott said:


> How pointless. Can't they use the main forum or group buy threads like everyone else? What sort of announcements could they possibly want to make which a sticky thread elsewhere couldn't do just as well?
> 
> Can *I* have my own forum rooom just for making MY annoucements in?


I'm sure you could if you give Jae enough money :wink:


----------



## Jae

Very funny!

This has been requested by many of the Sponsors, and as a result, we've offered a stripped down version, so that not all have it (unlike UKMKIVS and other websites). Its become a requirement to retain and attract sponsors to the forum.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Jae

As for the cash comment, we only offer advertising / sponsorship to vetted companies - you should see my inbox of applications to advertise...!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Given the amount of posts usually made by these sponsors, (ie. very little), I can't see them being them being that widely used :? Probably about the same as the Powder Room :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jae

They will be monitored, and removed if they dont use them. Its an extra offering to the service on the Forum for them, optional so to speak. I know that TT Shop, Quattronics, APS and JBS all are interested in this, actively. Milltek may not be, so may be removed.


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks for the explanation Jae


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> How pointless. Can't they use the main forum or group buy threads like everyone else? What sort of announcements could they possibly want to make which a sticky thread elsewhere couldn't do just as well?
> 
> Can *I* have my own forum rooom just for making MY annoucements in?


NO, feck off.

You've nothing interesting to say EVER :wink:


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> How pointless. Can't they use the main forum or group buy threads like everyone else? What sort of announcements could they possibly want to make which a sticky thread elsewhere couldn't do just as well?
> 
> Can *I* have my own forum rooom just for making MY annoucements in?
> 
> 
> 
> NO, feck off.
> 
> You've nothing interesting to say EVER :wink:
Click to expand...

Fair point - but then neither do the TT Shop.

Makes the whole forum look a total dog's dinner, if you ask me.

So much for all of us (including Kevin and Jae) saying that they didn't want to water down the content by adding any additional sub forums.

I think, at the very least, the Group Buy plus all these so-called "Premium Sponsor" forums should be moved down to the level of the "For Sale" area - not have them slap-bang in the middle of what people ACTUALLY want to read...


----------



## Carlos

jampott said:


> I think, at the very least, the Group Buy plus all these so-called "Premium Sponsor" forums should be moved down to the level of the "For Sale" area - not have them slap-bang in the middle of what people ACTUALLY want to read...


What he said.


----------



## kmpowell

Carlos said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, at the very least, the Group Buy plus all these so-called "Premium Sponsor" forums should be moved down to the level of the "For Sale" area - not have them slap-bang in the middle of what people ACTUALLY want to read...
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
Click to expand...

What they said.


----------



## jampott

C'mon Jae, its f*cking taking the piss now. This is a car forum, not a f*cking advertising board.


----------



## DGW131

jampott said:


> C'mon Jae, its f*cking taking the piss now. This is a car forum, not a f*cking advertising board.


If you don't like it............. then don't use it (forum)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can you not move them to the bottom of the board ? I know its for premium sponsors but is the board not more important :?


----------



## jampott

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Jae, its f*cking taking the piss now. This is a car forum, not a f*cking advertising board.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it............. then don't use it (forum)
Click to expand...

Why do you say that? Although its Jae's forum (nobody questions that) he doesn't run it for his own enjoyment. It is run for (and on behalf of) the whole TT community, of which I'm still a member - whether you like it or not.

I can't be the only person who sees a complete "about turn" regarding extra "rooms" for the forum. Not long ago it was "we don't want to water down the content", and now its a fucking free-for-all for every Tom, Dick and Harriet tuning company to have its own little sub-forum. Personally I think it cheapens the whole experience and I can't believe "we've" stooped so low, to be honest.


----------



## quattronics

A view from the other side?

It gives us an avenue to show products that may (or may not???) interest you guys and stops it being swamped with "well tuning company x does this etc..."

I mean how many remap threads do you want?

I like the thought that I have an area within this forum that I can place products that are specific to the TT and allow people to ask questions or give reports so others can see quickly and easily.

Anyway if you don't like it you don't have to click :wink:


----------



## jampott

quattronics said:


> A view from the other side?
> 
> It gives us an avenue to show products that may (or may not???) interest you guys and stops it being swamped with "well tuning company x does this etc..."
> 
> I mean how many remap threads do you want?
> 
> I like the thought that I have an area within this forum that I can place products that are specific to the TT and allow people to ask questions or give reports so others can see quickly and easily.
> 
> Anyway if you don't like it you don't have to click :wink:


You can put sticky threads in 1 "tuners" forum if need be - and if each of you has to "compete" within 1 forum, then it'll be for the benefit of the community.

But all these different forums just makes the whole place look like a money-making machine. There's as many sponsors forums as there are "proper" ones. That's taking the piss.


----------



## kmpowell

Moved.


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> Moved.


Thank feck for that.

Stlll overkill tho... open 1 single "Premium Sponsors" forum and let them all post in 1 place.


----------

